# [SOLVED] Dell laptop won't boot



## Jimmy1210 (Aug 1, 2012)

I have a 10 month old Dell XPS 15 laptop which won't boot. On power up it shows the Dell flash screen and then goes to a flashing white dash but no further. Doesn't seem to get through the POST. I can get into the Setup and Boot option screens and ran the Diagnostics which reported that all hardware is fine, even the 30 minute memory test. I can't get into the "Restore to Factory Default" (F8) screen.

I also tried to boot using a Win 7 Install disk and then a Ubuntu disk but neither would boot.

I phoned Dell support and they walked us through the Diagnostics and advised us that it definitely wasn't a hardware problem. The rep then told us that he knows what the problem is since he gets several calls each day with this problem. However, even though we have a current hardware support warranty he can't help us unless we purchase the software support warranty since he has determined that it isn't a hardware problem.

I must admit that I'm very frustrated with Dell Support. I can't decide whether the rep was telling the truth or whether he gets brownie points for signing up customers onto warranty programs. Can't help wondering that if he is telling the truth, why Dell isn't fixing this problem for free if it's that common a complaint.

Any help would be most appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Dell laptop won't boot*

Boot into the System Setup and check to see if the hard drive is recognized properly.

While in the Setup Menu check the Boot Order and make sure correct.

Do you get the Advanced Boot Options menu when pressing F8 during boot?

What happens when attempting to boot to the Windows or Ubuntu disk? Any error? Was the cd/dvd drive selected as the first boot device?


----------



## Jimmy1210 (Aug 1, 2012)

*Re: Dell laptop won't boot*

Yes, Setup sees the hard drive. I also pulled the hard drive and attached it to another computer and was able to see the file structure and copied a couple of files off it.

Tried pressing F8 numerous times on numerous boot ups - nothing.

When I tried to bot up with the Win7 and Ubuntu disks, the disks would spin but then nothing.

Your question on Boot Order prompted me to change the order from: Hard drive, Removable drive, USB, DVD, eSata 
to DVD, Hard drive, Removable drive, USB, eSata
and it now boots up off the DVD drive!! - thank you!

So the next question is: I don't have a Dell boot disk but I do have a standard Win7 boot disk. Is there a way to boot up with the Win7 boot disk and either (a) do a repair that will keep my original hard drive intact without change or (b) allow me to do a Dell "Restore to Factory Default"? 

BTW, I will be creating a Dell Restore disk once I'm back up and running.

Thanks.


----------



## Jimmy1210 (Aug 1, 2012)

*Re: Dell laptop won't boot*

Update - I tried a repair with my Win7 Ultimate install disk - it wouldn't do a repair because it does not recognize my Dell version of Win7 as being compatible.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Dell laptop won't boot*

What version of Windows 7 is installed on the Dell? Basic,Home Premium,etc

Since the Recovery disc were never created you can order them from Dell.



> we have a current hardware support warranty


I would strongly suggest contacting Dell again have the issue resolved. If nothing else you can order the disc.


----------



## Jimmy1210 (Aug 1, 2012)

*Re: Dell laptop won't boot*

The version installed on the laptop is Win 7 Pro (64 bit). My earlier attempt to restore was from a 32 bit version of Win 7 Pro, hence why it rejected.

I was able to download a copy of Win 7 Pro (64 bit) from Blowing away bloatware: a guide to reinstalling Windows on a new PC | Ars Technica 
and ran a "Repair". The system reported that it could not find any problems with the installation.

I then did a Restore to an earlier version. It reported that the Restore was successful but I still cannot boot from the hard drive.

I then went to the Command Prompt and ran "bootrec.exe /FixMbr" which reported a successful operation but I still cannot boot from the hard disk.

BTW, the ISO download from arstechnica would not burn using the Win7 ISO burner. I ended up using "Free ISO Burner".

Is there a link to an ISO of the Dell Recovery Software anywhere? Any other thoughts?

Thanks.


----------



## Jimmy1210 (Aug 1, 2012)

*Re: Dell laptop won't boot*

I just went through the steps listed in tomhardware's article: How to Fix Windows 7 When It Fails to Boot
but still unable to boot.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Dell laptop won't boot*



> Is there a link to an ISO of the Dell Recovery Software anywhere? Any other thoughts?


The only way to obtain the Dell Recovery media is from Dell.


----------



## Jimmy1210 (Aug 1, 2012)

*Re: Dell laptop won't boot*

PROBLEM SOLVED!!!


Root Cause of Problem: Somehow the hard disk boot partition was made non-ACTIVE (we suspect that it was caused by an automatic Windows update).


Solution: Go to Partition - Mark as Active - Windows 7 Forums and follow the steps in Method 2 (at least, that’s what worked for me). 



My system showed three partitions: one with a TYPE: OEM, and the other two with TYPE: Primary. Through trying each I discovered that the Primary partition with a size of 23GB was the one I needed to make ACTIVE. The other Primary partition has a size of approx. 420GB (my hard disk size is 500GB).


On item to note is that when I tried to create the System Recovery Disk, it indicated that it could not find the data it needed.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Dell laptop won't boot*

Glad you got it sorted and Thanks for posting your fix as I am sure it will help someone in the future.


----------

